# évaporation du parent employeur



## free (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir, voici ce qui m'arrive au bout de 16 ans de métier.
j'ai pris mes congés au mois d'aout et au moment de reprendre le travail le 29 aout , je n'ai que trois enfants sur 4 qui se présentent.
j'essaye de contacter la maman ,aucune réponse.
Je me connecte sur pajemploi et je vois qu'elle à fait sa déclaration mais aussi qu'elle à désactivée pajemploi+.
On est le 8 aout, j'ai réussi a l'avoir 1 fois au tel il y a quelques jours ou elle m'a dit qu'elle était en vacance et qu'elle voulait mettre fin au contrat.
Depuis pas de nouvelles, portable coupé, aucuns papiers reçus et surtout toujours pas de salaire.......
J'ai contacté pajemploi qui me renvoie sur l'inspection du travail. J'ai bien l'impression que je ne verrai jamais mon salaire


----------



## Nounou22 (8 Septembre 2022)

Y a plus qu'à l'assigner devant les prud'hommes.... franchement ce genre de parents employeurs sont vraiment irrespectueux. Je serai vous je me pointerai chez elle pour récupérer mon du.....moi perso je n'hésiterai pas une seconde.... ça lui ferai tout drôle de me voir devant sa porte


----------



## Nany88 (8 Septembre 2022)

Pareil que nounou 22.
Je me pointe chez elle ou à son travaille et o' verra si elle va me la faire à l'envers. 
Un parent à tenté de me faire galerer pour mon dernier salaire car j'ai décider de démissionner et prendre autre contrat je lui envoi tjrs pas reçu mon chèque elle m'a prise pr une conne et le dit oui je te lais envoyer par courrier hier 4 jrs après rien on habiter pas loin, je lui envoi choisi je viens chez toi ou à ton travaille récupèrer le. Chèque et le lendemain comme par magie virement.... Pffff pe a la C. N


----------



## Nounou22 (8 Septembre 2022)

Bravo @Nany88 ....je valide cette méthode 😅


----------



## liline17 (9 Septembre 2022)

trop drôle Nany, je crois que je ferai de même si ça m'arrive


----------



## Mimipoupina (22 Septembre 2022)

Mais comment connaissez-vous l'adresse du lieu de travail de vos PE ? Perso, je n'en ai pas la moindre idées...


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Septembre 2022)

Ben c'est noté dans le contrat de travail. Nom de l'employeur, adresse, numéro de téléphone.


----------



## papillon (22 Septembre 2022)

bonjour

j'ai écouté hier une interview d'une assistante maternelle (Alexandra Garcia) qui a arrêté le métier à cause de ça et a médiatisé ce problème que beaucoup d'entre nous rencontrent, les parents qui ne paient pas
elle en appelle au gouvernement pour faire bouger les choses


----------



## free (22 Septembre 2022)

*bon, ben après de multiples essais de communications avec cette personne, rendez vous cet après midi avec un avocat en droit du travail pour assignation en réfère.*


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Septembre 2022)

Si vous remplissez bien vos contrats MimiPoupina les PE vous donnent leurs numéros de tél dont celui de leur travail et si dès le départ ils sont "transparents" et bien en discutant on sait où ils travaillent si on insiste un peu ! parfois ils peuvent rechigner !!! pourquoi ? on peut se poser la question justement ???


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Septembre 2022)

Sur mes contrats il n'est nullement indiqué l'adresse des employeurs de mes employeurs...même pas sûre que ce soit légal....

J'ai entendu l'interview... 

Et la journaliste qui pense que l'ursaff devrait gérer nos paiement de salaire pour éviter les impayés ! 
Quelle blague sachant que rien n'est juste et facile avec eux.  

Quand on aura un vrai bs, partant du brut pour aller au net et non pas l'inverse..
Et puis sommes nous fonctionnaires ?


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Septembre 2022)

Generalmetal1988, toujours mes fameux contrats associatifs. Bien pratique aussi pour aider à d' éventuelles retenues sur salaires en cas d'impayés.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Septembre 2022)

@Catie6432  oui contrat associatif,  mais la question est ce légal,  je ne le sais pas.

Je ne pense pas que l'on puisse ėxiger de connaître les proféssions et les adresses des employeurs de nos employeurs,  et je met en doute le fait d'aller soit menacer soit réclamer chez ses employeurs ou à leur travail,  c'est assimilé à du harcèlement non ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Perso je sais dans quelle domaine travail les PE mais pas le nom et l adresse de l entreprise . Je trouve que cela ne me regarde pas


----------



## Pioupiou (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Je suis d'accord avec @GénéralMétal1988 .
Pour ma part je demande le numéro de téléphone de son lieu de travail en plus du perso .
C'est une question de sécurité pour la joindre si je ne peux la joindre sur son portable en cas d'urgence.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (23 Septembre 2022)

Bin moi je sais où tous mes parents travaillent même si ce n'est pas noté au contrat
Lors du premier entretien je me présente ( depuis combien de temps j'exerce.ou j'ai travaillé avant .mon expérience et la composition de ma famille)
Du coup les parents font de même aussi
Ce qui me permet de savoir où je mets les pieds 
Sa n'a jamais posé de problème au parents
C'est quand même important de ce connaître un minimum syndical non ?


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Septembre 2022)

Il est bien évident que je ne m'imagine même pas en rêve aller harceler un employeur sur son lieu de travail. Par contre je viens de gagner un procès aux prud'hommes j'ai reçu le jugement lundi au courrier. Si le PE ne fait pas suite à sa condamnation, je me ferai un plaisir de transmettre à l'huissier désigné par ma protection juridique pour le recouvrement des sommes dûes les coordonnées des deux employeurs pour exécuter le jugement par une saisie sur salaire. Et oui generalmetal1988, pas de problème pour cette demande au contrat. La refonte récente du contrat suite à la nouvelle ccn par un cabinet d'avocats spécialisé en droit du travail, n'a pas supprimé ou modifié ce point.


----------



## assmatzam (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour.. Je ne pense pas qu'un employeur soit dans l'obligation de faire part ni de sa profession ni d'où il travaille. 

Cela est de l'ordre du privé et ne relève en rien avec une relation contractuelle


----------



## liline17 (23 Septembre 2022)

J'ai pris, il y a quelques années, un contrat d'un site très connu, car je le trouvais rédigé en termes faciles à comprendre, sur lequel il y avait un ligne de prévu pour l'adresse de leur travail, cela n'a jamais choqué personne de donner cette adresse.
J'ai largement remanié ce contrat, mais toujours avec des phrases faciles à comprendre.
Je propose toujours au moment de la signature, de fournir la CCN, mais étrangement, aucun n'en a envie  , je leur précise que je ne voit rien de choquant à ce qu'ils cherchent des infos, que je leur fournirai sans problème les éléments nécessaires, et qu'éventuellement, notre relais (très sérieux ici) peut servir de tiers, ça aide à la confiance


----------



## liline17 (23 Septembre 2022)

j'ai utilisé une fois le contrat dont tu parle Métal, mais je ne l'aime pas, je ne le trouve pas équitable pour les PE et ne veut pas démarrer une collaboration sans équité, j'ai quelques doutes sur la légalité de tous les points, même si un cabinet d'avocats le certifie.
Et surtout, je le trouve trop difficile à comprendre, trop langage juridique, comment défendre des points qu'on ne comprend pas?
J'ai fait le mien, qui correspond à mes besoins, dans le respect de la CCN


----------



## assmatzam (23 Septembre 2022)

Comme toi liline j'ai mon propre contrat que j'ai affiné avec les années 

Dans chaque paragraphe je note simplement en référence l'article de la convention collective 
Si les parents veulent plus d'informations c'est plus facile pour eux de s'y retrouver 

Et je leur envoi un mail avec la ccn en pièce jointe


----------



## liline17 (23 Septembre 2022)

ah, oui, bonne idée de noter le paragraphe concerné, je vais revoir ça


----------



## Tatynou1 (23 Septembre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> je me ferai un plaisir de transmettre à l'huissier désigné par ma protection juridique pour le recouvrement des sommes dûes les coordonnées des deux employeurs pour exécuter le jugement par une saisie sur salaire



Pour la saisie sur salaire il faut que ça passe au tribunal ! .... ça prend encore du temps..... et en +, il ne sera prélevé qu'une petite partie sur leurs salaires .... ce qui durera encore et encore ....

moi j'ai "gagné" aussi en ....*2012 *!!! saisie sur salaire acceptée par le juge *fin 2020 *et depuis *toujours RIEN reçu* !!!  .... mon huissier se paie AVANT de me rembourser mes salaires dûs ! c'est dégueulasse !!! surtout qu'elle ne m'en avait pas parlé....
alors bon courage !🤞🤞


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Septembre 2022)

Les frais seront pris en charge par ma protection juridique. En tout cas, les parents sont salariés tous les deux. Je ne suis pas naïve, mais je veux y croire. En tout cas j'irai jusqu'au bout. J'ai tout mon temps.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Septembre 2022)

Oui Liline je n'utilise pas non plus leurs contrats, vu la qualité du site...


----------



## Chantou1 (23 Septembre 2022)

*Nany88 et Catie 

EXCELLENT 

Adresse du job deS employeurS pour leur foutre la honte pour récupérer son dû.

ABSOLUMENT le demander aux 2 parents 

Pourquoi : « tout doit être indiqué sur le contrat en cas d’impayés »

D’office ça calme les VOLEURS, ARNAQUEURS et j’en passe 😡

SCANDALEUX que PAJEMPLOI et la CAF ne fassent RIEN 

INADMISSIBLE.*

J’habite un village où le paraître est HYPER IMPORTANT donc je ne suis pas à l’abri mais malgré tout ce serait HYPER la honte surtout le PIRE à la SORTIE DE LA MATERNELLE

*Une idée à considérer aussi  *


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Septembre 2022)

Et se retrouver avec une plainte pour harcèlement ! Bingo !


----------



## booboo (23 Septembre 2022)

Alors harcèlement   , si c'est juste une fois  
Pour avoir vécu une fin de contrat assez rude à mes débuts (tout premier contrat), j'ai failli faire face moi aussi à la disparition soudaine de mon employeur, sauf que mon mari (me voyant démunie et déstabilisée) s'est rendu à la gendarmerie où travaillait le mari de mon employeur, a parlé au mari et à son commandant ; le lendemain matin, la maman était devant ma porte, avec les papiers de fin de contrat et le chèque ....

Les gendarmes n'ont pas considéré notre manière de régler ce  problème comme du harcèlement visiblement.


----------



## Chantou1 (23 Septembre 2022)

*BRAVO Booboo*

J’ai eu aussi à aller chercher mon chèque à la gare de mon 1er employeur qui avait essayer de m’entourlouper, et à ne me le donner que le lundi du mois d’après, alors que la FIN’DE MOIS était le vendredi.

Elle s’était plainte à la PMI lors de la fin de contrat à ce sujet. Malgré tout ma 1ere puer qui était connue à foutre la trouille aux AM, me l’avait simplement dit à l’occasion d’un renouvellement.

Ce qui était « drôle » c’est qu’elle avait des « dossiers » qui ne valaient pas la peine que la PMI intervienne puisque j’étais dans MON droit et lorsqu’elle m’en avait parlé et bien j’ai BIEN BRODÉ et ai dit certaines vérités de cet employeur !

Elle me l’avait dit avec un sourire quand même sympa et c’était un événement à apprécier.

Après, elle s’était ENFIN fait une bonne opinion sur moi et n’est JAMAIS intervenue sur des parents qui l’auraient appelée.

Juste c’est INCROYABLE :

Il faut d’ailleurs avoir de la mémoire « ça vous dit un dénommé Oscar ? «
« Oui sa mère travaillait à la RATP, m’avait contacté et je lui avais réservé une place oralement et s’est désengagée pour aller à la crèche. Je m’en souviens PARFAITEMENT «

Donc

Cette maman l’avait appelée car je l’avais refusée .. son fils viré de la crèche car il mordait … et pas de bol pour cette maman, je lui avais dit « appeler la PMI Mme X  qui vous aidera à trouver une AM »

Et bien elle m’avait félicitée avec du recul 🙌😅


----------



## Chantou1 (23 Septembre 2022)

Comme une « imbécile » son mari étant au chômage . … le mec hyper NUL … se faisait virer partout … j’ai voulu l’aider … en transmettant son CV à ma copine qui travaillait au service emploi à la mairie. 

C’est là que j’ai appris que ce n’était pas possible vue toutes les casseroles qu’il se trimballait. 
Donc ENCORE ça été une « expérience » à ne pas renouveler. 

J’ai eu des anciens employeurs qui m’ont demandé si je connaissais pour leurs enfants pour des stages.

« NON NON »

En réalité OUI OUI mais je ne connais pas leur enfant qui a grandi et comment il est devenu. 

Rester AM c’est déjà pas mal !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Septembre 2022)

Je note Booboo que c'est ton mari qui s'est déplacé. 
Il a eu de la chance, mais cela n'enlève pas la possibilité de plainte.
Là ton mari à jouė sur l'effet hiérarchie dans ce milieu,  tant mieux si tu as eu gain de cause,  mais les parents retors il y en a aussi.
@Chantou1 je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un avec autant d'exemples sur tous les cas possibles et inimaginables.
Tu devrais faire influenceuse sur le net pour expliquer aux novices quoi, que faire dans chaque situation  !

La puer vous dit ça : Chantou dit.......tu aurais un énorme succès,  et comme tu dis si bien, à toi le pognon !


----------



## Chantou1 (23 Septembre 2022)

Le pognon le pognon 
Influenceuse ça gagne bien … je vais y réfléchir 🤔


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Septembre 2022)

Non mais vraiment la canicule a été terrible si même les pe s'évaporent n'empêche ne lâche rien un du est un du!!


----------



## Caro35 (24 Septembre 2022)

@Chantou1 influenceuse, tu vas recevoir des containers de couches devant chez toi…


----------



## Caro35 (24 Septembre 2022)

Et tu vas finir par aller vivre à Dubaï !!


----------



## Dodo95 (24 Septembre 2022)

Je réfléchis sérieusement à mettre en place une feuille de renseignements :

- NOMS et prénoms des parents 
- Adresse et n° de tel du domicile 
- Nom de l’entreprise où les parents travaillent , adresse et n° de tel
- photocopies des cartes d’identités
Etc…

je pensais faire remplir cette fiche en même temps que le contrat.
On peut avoir un problème avec l´enfant et si les P-E ne sont pas joignable sur leur portable, on pourrait les joindre sur leur lieu de travail. Et surtout avoir plus de renseignements à communpiquer aux secours ou à la police.

Il y a quelques temps, un de mes P-E est décédé sur son lieu de travail, pendant que j’avais en accueille son petit Loulou. La police ne savait pas où travaillait le conjoint.
La police m’a donc demandé de téléphoner au conjoint pour le faire venir chez moi, sans lui dire ce qu’il ce passait, pour l´avertir du décès de son conjoint. Personne n’arrivait à le joindre, ça a duré pendant des heures.
Très traumatisant.

Avec cette fiche de renseignements, peu être que ça aurait été plus rapide.
A réfléchir 🤔


----------



## Griselda (24 Septembre 2022)

Légalement seules les forces de l'ordre ont le droit de demander les pièces d'identités.
Pourquoi les voudrais tu?

Le numéro de téléphone de leur lieu de travail pour les joindre oui. 
L'adresse de l'entreprise non car ce n'est pas ce que tu as besoin pour les joindre, c'est intrusif.

Je comprends Dodo que tu ais été traumatisée par cette affreuse expérience (on le serait à moins: tout ce temps à savoir une horrible nouvelle, face au Loulou, où il faut attendre de trouver l'autre PE...) mais l'adresse de l'employeur de l'autre PE ne t'aurait pas aidé. Ni la carte d'identité. C'est aux forces de l'ordre de mener enquête.
A la limite tu peux leur communiquer les tel des autres personnes à joindre (celles autorisées à venir chercher le Loulou) ce qui les aidera eux à mener enquête.


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Septembre 2022)

Dodo95, sur mes contrats sont précisés le nom et l'adresse de l'employeur des parents et les numéros de téléphone professionnels. Sont aussi précisé en cas d'évacuation sanitaire d'urgence de leur enfant leurs numéros de sécurité sociale et le nom et le numéro de leur mutuelle.


----------



## Caro35 (24 Septembre 2022)

Seul un OPJ (officier de police judiciaire) a le droit de vérifier l’identité de quelqu’un via sa carte d’identité ou autre document (passeport, permis de conduire). Alors quand on nous demande notre carte d’identité à la caisse d’un supermarché pour un règlement par chèque par exemple, c’est totalement illégal !


----------



## Dodo95 (24 Septembre 2022)

Une collègue AM ma donner un exemplaire de son contrat 2022 et dans son contrat le P-E doit fournir la photocopie de sa carte d’identité.
Il est précisé sur le contrat : La photocopie de la carte d´identité du parent employeur sera demandée pouvant servir en cas de litige


----------

